# Blackberry 7290 and bluetooth



## bmills313 (Jan 29, 2005)

It was only briefly discussed a while back with no resolution in any posts I searched, so I thought I'd revisit the issue. (had to say it so I don't get the "try searching" response  )

Has anyone tried to pair a Blackberry 7290 with the BMW bluetooth adaptor? I'm getting an e46 w/o assist and was contemplating installing the bluetooth adaptor but was curious if anyone else had success in pairing the BB with the car. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

bmills


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

You may want to look / ask in these two places as well:

http://www.howardforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=221

or

http://www.blackberryforums.com/


----------



## bmills313 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! I frequent blackberry forums almost daily and didn't think to try Howard forums; I'll post there, too. After searching both sites it appears that there is no answer. Someone asked if anyone had tried to pair a BB with a 530i but no responses in well over a week. I guess I'll keep searching but I'm real reluctant to buy the kit, install it and then find out that the phone will not work with it :thumbdwn: 

If anyone else has suggestions or maybe knows a friend/co-worker with a 7290 that could try pairing up with your bluetooth kit that would rock!

bmills


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

There is only one way to know for sure - visit a BMW dealer and take your BB with you.


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

I can't get the 7290 to "see" the BB in my '05 M3. This is with Cingular. My AT&T V600 works fine.

My BB will pair with the V600, the HS810 and the HS820 earphones.

Jim


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

I just picked up the 7290 from AT&T Wireless/Cingular and have been messing with the BT in my 2005 X5. It appears as though I can get them to pair, but I can't actually make calls with the car at all. The device "sees" the BMW and requests the BT PIN, and accepts a request for connection. However, I can't actually get the car to acknowledge that a call is being made or recevied. I have a felling this has more to do with end-user error rather than technology....anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

I have more than an idea. According to Andy, the customer service supervisor at RIM(job), they don't support the BMW Bluetooth implementation because it is a Motorola Device. I asked him why their paperweight would talk to my Motorola V600 and both my HS810 and HS820 earpieces. He didn't have much of an answer.

I told him that is was my suspicion based on the phenomenol retail price of their device that more than one of their propeller heads probably had a new BMW in the parking lot and they could certainly sniff out the protocol that they were not compliant with and correct their errors.

NIMBY-land took over and he got protective. On the plus side, that inate Canadian politeness stayed in effect and although disappointed that it will probably never work, I didn't resort to telling him to go **** a moose.

Jim


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jsp98m3 said:


> I have more than an idea. According to Andy, the customer service supervisor at RIM(job), they don't support the BMW Bluetooth implementation because it is a Motorola Device. I asked him why their paperweight would talk to my Motorola V600 and both my HS810 and HS820 earpieces. He didn't have much of an answer.
> 
> I told him that is was my suspicion based on the phenomenol retail price of their device that more than one of their propeller heads probably had a new BMW in the parking lot and they could certainly sniff out the protocol that they were not compliant with and correct their errors.
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I've been in the wireless business for 12 years so I've been hearing about Bluetooth for many years as we led up to its "mainstream" availability. Bluetooth is called a STANDARD because it's supposed to be a COMMON PLATFORM. I'm so tired of hearing all this crap about devices not being compliant with each other. What the hell is the point of having a standard? GEEZE this really bugs me! If every company has their own implementation of the "standard", then it's no longer a STANDARD. Thanks for letting me vent.

Well, the X5 is actually my wife's ride anyway so I was going to get an earbud for myself. Do you recommend the 810 and 820 from Moto? Which would you choose?


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

Interactive said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been in the wireless business for 12 years so I've been hearing about Bluetooth for many years as we led up to its "mainstream" availability. Bluetooth is called a STANDARD because it's supposed to be a COMMON PLATFORM. I'm so tired of hearing all this crap about devices not being compliant with each other. What the hell is the point of having a standard? GEEZE this really bugs me! If every company has their own implementation of the "standard", then it's no longer a STANDARD. Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Well, the X5 is actually my wife's ride anyway so I was going to get an earbud for myself. Do you recommend the 810 and 820 from Moto? Which would you choose?


I would absolutely pick the HS820. Not only is it sleeker than the HS810, it seems to have a longer battery life and longer range.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

jsp98m3 said:


> I asked him why their paperweight would talk to my Motorola V600 and both my HS810 and HS820 earpieces. He didn't have much of an answer.
> 
> Jim


Keep in mind that that Moto doesn't actually make their headsets.


----------



## X5nMD (Sep 27, 2004)

*I have a 7290 paired to my BT*

I use my 7290 all the time works for calls without issue. I cannot see my phonebook, but don't need it.


----------



## kirbydog (Feb 11, 2005)

*blackberry*



X5nMD said:


> I use my 7290 all the time works for calls without issue. I cannot see my phonebook, but don't need it.


Did your car come already with the bluetooth capability or did you have to go back to get it installed. I have a 2005 530i and wanted to get a blackberry that would work on the BMW bluetooth. Thoughts?


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

I'd be curious what year model X5nMD is driving and with what options. Mine is an '05 X5 with assist which includes BT. No dice yet with the 7290....but I'm still not ruling out end user error!


----------



## Interactive (Nov 12, 2004)

Also, for anyone who HAS been able to use the BlackBerry with BT, what steps do you take to make or receive calls? I'm showing the unit to be "connected" but I can't seem to activate BT in the call for incoming or outgoing calls.


----------



## X5nMD (Sep 27, 2004)

*My X5*

I have a 2004 X5 4.8is - I ripped out the original BT w/Assist and installed a 84 21 6 950 089 BT module.


----------

